# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui tiếp đây các bạn.

## nuhoang

Câu 1:2 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi sau 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt. Hỏi có mấy con vịt ?
Câu 2: Bạn có thể kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có tên là thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư, thứ năm, thứ sáu, thứ bảy, chủ nhật ?
Câu 3:Con gì đập thì sống, không đập thì chết ?
Câu 4:Có 1 đàn chuột điếc đi ngang qua, hỏi có mấy con ?
Câu 5: Bỏ ngoài nướng trong, ăn ngoài bỏ trong là gì ?
Câu 6:Con gì không gáy ò ó o mà người ta vẫn gọi là gà ?
Câu 7: Con trai có gì quí nhất ?
Câu 8: Khi Beckham thực hiện quả đá phạt đền, anh ta sẽ sút vào đâu ?
Câu 9:Có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “Cơm, canh, cháo,cà, gì tớ cũng thích ăn!”
Câu 10:Càng chơi càng ra nuớc ?

----------


## bietthugeleximco

Câu 1: 6 con vịt 

Câu 2: Ngày 2,3,4 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Câu 3: COn tim

Câu 7: Viên ngọc

Câu 9: 1 chữ C

Câu 10: chắc là mồ hôi, nếu không thì là....

----------


## trihoinachantoan

6 : con người 
4 : 24 con
.........................

----------


## hungcnx1989

Câu 6: Gà Mái![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Câu 8: Thủ Môn!!!

----------


## nguyenluyen123

> Câu 2: Bạn có thể kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có tên là thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư, thứ năm, thứ sáu, thứ bảy, chủ nhật ?
> Câu 4:Có 1 đàn chuột điếc đi ngang qua, hỏi có mấy con ?


2: hum qua, ngày mai, hum nay [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
4:chuột điếc>>hư tai>>hai tư (cái này đọc lâu oài [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] )

----------


## bumchiu.lost

Bạn Un[is]ex, hai_anh_magic và bạn Brown đều trả lời đúng một câu thôi.Có gắng lên nào.
Bạn Nhokdragon94 trả lời đúng cả 2 câu rồi.Còn 8 câu nữa đây bạn.

----------


## matngoc2015

Câu 1:2 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi sau 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt. Hỏi có mấy con vịt ? *4 con*
Câu 2: Bạn có thể kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có tên là thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư, thứ năm, thứ sáu, thứ bảy, chủ nhật ? *hôm qua hôm nay va ngày mai*
Câu 3:Con gì đập thì sống, không đập thì chết ? *con tim*
Câu 4:Có 1 đàn chuột điếc đi ngang qua, hỏi có mấy con ? *24 con (hư tai >> hai tư)*
Câu 5: Bỏ ngoài nướng trong, ăn ngoài bỏ trong là gì ? *trái bắp*
Câu 6:Con gì không gáy ò ó o mà người ta vẫn gọi là gà ? *gà mái*
Câu 7: Con trai có gì quí nhất ? *ngọc trai* ( chúa sẽ tha tội cho đứa nào nghĩ bậy)
Câu 8: Khi Beckham thực hiện quả đá phạt đền, anh ta sẽ sút vào đâu ? *quả bóng*
Câu 9:Có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “Cơm, canh, cháo,cà, gì tớ cũng thích ăn!” *6 thì phải*
Câu 10:Càng chơi càng ra nuớc ? *mồ hôi*
có cần chỉnh sửa gì ko ta :S

----------


## chungdp

Cho đáp án đi bạn!!! Bạn cứ nói mỗi người trả lời đúng 1 câu thì biết câu nào đúng đây để còn trả lời tiếp chứ!!!

----------


## mrtrong181

Câu 1:2 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi sau 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt. Hỏi có mấy con vịt ?
Trả lời:4 con
Câu 2: Bạn có thể kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có tên là thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư, thứ năm, thứ sáu, thứ bảy, chủ nhật ?
Trả lời:Hôm qua,hôm nay,ngày mai
Câu 3:Con gì đập thì sống, không đập thì chết ?
Trả lời:Con tim
Câu 4:Có 1 đàn chuột điếc đi ngang qua, hỏi có mấy con ?
Trả lời:Điếc-->hư tai-->24
Câu 5: Bỏ ngoài nướng trong, ăn ngoài bỏ trong là gì ?
Trả lời:Bắp ngô
Câu 6:Con gì không gáy ò ó o mà người ta vẫn gọi là gà ?
Trả lời:Gà mái và gà con
Câu 7: Con trai có gì quí nhất ?
Trả lời:Ngọc trai
Câu 8: Khi Beckham thực hiện quả đá phạt đền, anh ta sẽ sút vào đâu ?
Trả lời:Quả bóng
Câu 9:Có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “Cơm, canh, cháo,cà, gì tớ cũng thích ăn!”
Trả lời:1
Câu 10:Càng chơi càng ra nuớc ?
Trả lời:Cờ

----------


## khaseven

tại sao câu 9 chỉ có một chữ C.

----------


## saudom

Câu 9:Có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “Cơm, canh, cháo,cà, gì tớ cũng thích ăn!”
Mình hỏi chữ C chứ không phải chữ c bạn ạ.

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

câu 1 : có tất cả 3 con vịt , câu này sách toán lớp 1 hồi trước còn ( 1 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt là con đầu tiên , 1 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt con đi giữa phải đi giữa 2 con rồi , 1 con vịt đi sau đi sau 2 con vịt , con vịt thứ 3 đi sau tất nhiên phải đi sau 2 con vịt
câu 3 : đó chính là con tim , phải đập thì mới sống chứ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## danseoit

"cờ rem" cây kem mà ko ăn cứ lo nghịc thì nó chảy nước chứ còn gì

----------


## thuhongnt

Có 1 chữ C còn 5 chữ c [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG],nhưng nếu có 4 con vịt thì chúng đi thẳng hàng ah ?

----------


## goldenfalcon

sao mà câu một có 4 con vịt nhỉ mình chưa hiểu

----------


## hongnga1706

Mình ko hiểu câu 10, tại sao là Cờ

----------


## hoanglien6886

*Trả lời*

Câu 9 chỉ có 1 chữ C thôi vì đề bài hỏi có bao nhiêu chữ C chứ không hỏi cả chữ c !!!
(Đây là câu đố mẹo mà!!)

:a::a:

----------


## bqtpro2016

*Trả lời*

Càng chơi càng ra nước cũng có thể nói là cờ (tướng) vì khi chơi cờ chúng ta phải suy nghĩ và tạo ra các nước (cờ).!!!:emlaugh:
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Câu 10 trả lời là cờ cũng xoáy thật đấy!!!
Nhưng xem ra cũng đúng!:shifty:

----------


## chevroletsg

câu thứ 9 sao lại có 6, mình vẫn chưa hiểu lắm, có bạn nào giúp mình với

----------


## gaunhoiboom

> Câu 1:2 con vịt đi trước 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi sau 2 con vịt, 2 con vịt đi giữa 2 con vịt. Hỏi có mấy con vịt ?
> Câu 2: Bạn có thể kể ra ba ngày liên tiếp mà không có tên là thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư, thứ năm, thứ sáu, thứ bảy, chủ nhật ?
> Câu 3:Con gì đập thì sống, không đập thì chết ?
> Câu 4:Có 1 đàn chuột điếc đi ngang qua, hỏi có mấy con ?
> Câu 5: Bỏ ngoài nướng trong, ăn ngoài bỏ trong là gì ?
> Câu 6:Con gì không gáy ò ó o mà người ta vẫn gọi là gà ?
> Câu 7: Con trai có gì quí nhất ?
> Câu 8: Khi Beckham thực hiện quả đá phạt đền, anh ta sẽ sút vào đâu ?
> Câu 9:Có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “Cơm, canh, cháo,cà, gì tớ cũng thích ăn!”
> Câu 10:Càng chơi càng ra nuớc ?


1:3con
2:Hôm qua, hôm nay, ngày mai
3:?
4:?
5:?
6:Con Gà
7:Hình tròn. Hehe
8:Quả bóng
9:1
10:?

----------


## khamnamkhoa

1. 4 con.
2. Ngày hôm qua, ngày hôm nay, ngày mai.
3. Con tim.
4. 24
5. Bắp Ngô. Lúc đầu bóc vở nướng trong sau đó ăn ngoài rồi bỏ cõ...
6. Gà con.
7. Ngọc
8. Quả bóng.
9. 1 chữ C ( C được viết hoa)
10. Mồ hôi.

----------

